# Advise on rental agreement with Max Real Estate



## thejaswi (May 6, 2014)

Hi, 

I recently moved from India and looking to rent a house in Discovery Gardens. I found a 1 BHK through an agency called "MAX Real Estate" which i finalized on. While verifying the documents i found following problems:

1. The trade license of the agency has expired in 2013 and is also not listed in RERA website. 
2. The property is being sub leased by the agency and the authorization letter is not even in the agency letter head and is on a plain piece of paper. Not sure if that will have any legal standing here!

From your experience please advice if it makes any sense to continue with this agency or better to look for a different apartment?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Look for a better apartment. There are plenty out there. One you have one, report the real Estate company and save someone else from being trapped. Its not worth risking your money.

Well spotted you !


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

stay away.
there should be a proper power of attorney.


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

thejaswi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently moved from India and looking to rent a house in Discovery Gardens. I found a 1 BHK through an agency called "MAX Real Estate" which i finalized on. While verifying the documents i found following problems:
> 
> ...


Definitely stay away and look for proper agent.


----------



## thejaswi (May 6, 2014)

Thank you all for the Valuable advise i canceled the agreement with them and found a different apartment.


----------

